# Need a PHP Photo Gallery Script



## me_ankitroy (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello every one I want to host a Photo gallery in my website and i want a PHP Script so that I can use the SQL Data base to store the Images and the pages created dynamicaly...can any one help...I donot know the PHP language... please help...


----------



## threeonethree (Aug 30, 2009)

check thepirateybay.org for lots of php scripts .. search for them there is a torrent of named php scripts 2008 or something that has thousands of them


----------



## dilshadhussain (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, 
    Can you give me more details. You just want to display a list or how do you want to display it. Its best if you mail me coz i dont use this site very often.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi,
    I need more information, do you need to list it or display it in frames and how are you going to display it. Send me an email, i will try to help you out.


----------



## prabhakar97 (Sep 29, 2009)

Get the phpMyPhotoGallery from *inoculus.com
It is very nice and also a freeware. I use it for my personal gallery.


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

www.hotscripts.com has lot of Image Gallery scripts. 
PM me ur mail ID, I will send my script which I have tweaked a bit from hotscripts


----------



## Leons (Feb 15, 2010)

There are a lot of PHP-based applications for photo sharing,  and most include some form of bulletin board or forum. But according to php tutorials, before installing, make sure you have certain prerequisites in place. First,  you need a working FTP server. Also, make sure  that you have administrative rights to a MySQL database server running on your  system, since the EE installation script will create a new database and  tables.
 To start, you should create a directory under your Web server root called  "GALLERY" and then follow the installation instructions. The installer  will run as a PHP script off the Web server 

 Once the base installation is done, you have to configure the upload system  that will let you add photos to the database. 

 The first step is to set up your FTP server account and connection. Make sure  you load the FTP module for PHP and check your file post-size settings in  PHP. I recommend setting your post size to 24MB or more, depending on  the size of the images you want to upload.
 Once all your FTP tests pass, you can move on to setting up your graphics  modules. Before you run any of the included tests, make sure to disable your Web  browser's cache. After a successful test, you can proceed to set up your  resizing method of choice.


----------

